# Seattle (Bellevue, WA) Campaign?



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 26, 2004)

Seattle (Bellevue, WA) Campaign? 

Saturday D&D campaigns 
looking for players for a possible game..... 
here's the details. 


D&D 
Midnight Setting: 
http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/midnight.html 
or 
Conan Setting: 
http://www.mongoosepublishing.com/conan/ 
PLACE: 
Crossroads Mall food court, Bellevue 
TIME: 
12-12:30pm 
Saturday, July 31st 
STUFF 
bring your Player's Handbook 
email me to confirm: kperrine@aii.edu or post on our Saturday game 
board at: http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/Sensational_Saturdays/ 


-kevin-


----------

